

Equality and Opportunity - robin_reala
http://enthusiasm.cozy.org/archives/2012/01/equality-and-opportunity

======
gamechangr
G-Day

This quite lacking in logic. America has three times the people of the
comparison nations.

How many people immigrate to America? Many, many more than those other
nations.

Cheers

